# Tuna Fish?



## Socat731 (Mar 27, 2007)

Yo I have some baby red bellies about an inch long. I need to know if Tuna fish is healthy?? ty


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

naw actually one of the poorer types of food(mostly cuz of the oil it leaves on the water surface...try shrimp man its cheep and you cant go wrong...iam glade you chose to use frozen foods over feeders man,,,,,,try shrimp.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What Cue said...

Tilapia and sole are good too... they also stay together in the water.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

ya use shrimp. i can imagine tuna would make the water smell like sh*t fast.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

confused said:


> ya use shrimp. i can imagine tuna would make the water smell like sh*t fast.


You ever tried scallops ?...... i swear its the worst out of all the foods i have tried. God damn.....


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

-NBKK- said:


> ya use shrimp. i can imagine tuna would make the water smell like sh*t fast.


You ever tried scallops ?...... i swear its the worst out of all the foods i have tried. God damn.....
[/quote]

Yeah I remember one morning before work I was in a rush and i threw some in when i came home my whole house smelled like ass. I bet tuna is worse. I like earthworms they dont seem to get that stink very quickly.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

dont forget catfish, stick with freshwater fish as food, since tunas arnt found in freshwaterthey wouldnt be a natural food source,


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

confused said:


> ya use shrimp. i can imagine tuna would make the water smell like sh*t fast.


You ever tried scallops ?...... i swear its the worst out of all the foods i have tried. God damn.....
[/quote]

Yeah I remember one morning before work I was in a rush and i threw some in when i came home my whole house smelled like ass. I bet tuna is worse. I like earthworms they dont seem to get that stink very quickly.
[/quote]

Haha Done that before too. Did a fast water change because it was just horrible.


----------



## Dorkhedeos (May 8, 2007)

You feed your fish scallops? Do you have like lobster everyday for dinner or something?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> ya use shrimp. i can imagine tuna would make the water smell like sh*t fast.


You ever tried scallops ?...... i swear its the worst out of all the foods i have tried. God damn.....
[/quote]

I have fed scallops successfully many times


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Dorkhedeos said:


> You feed your fish scallops? Do you have like lobster everyday for dinner or something?


Haha no, i just find some really nice deals at the market some times and then i just bulk up. I do spend a lot of money on piranha food though.
Besides i hate lobster.

Although i would like to experiment and see how the piranhas react to the lobster meat.


----------

